# Just Joined Beesource - Outer Banks, NC (OBX)



## quest0111 (Apr 7, 2015)

How do the bees do in OBX I want to stay in the Plymouth area for the winter


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## OBHive (Apr 23, 2016)

Bees do well on the Outer Banks! There are 60+ beekeepers that I know of, from Duck to Hatteras. Last winter was mostly mild (as it was in many areas), though we do get LOTS of cold, gray, wind-blowing-off-the-ocean days. I am happy to say that all six of my hives survived. Plymouth is about 90 minutes inland... I would imagine they do fine there as well! I do not personally know any beekeepers in that area that I can ask, though.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome from western piedmont NC


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome-- looking forward to being there in May -- great memories are formed at Kitty Hawk.


----------



## OBHive (Apr 23, 2016)

RudyT said:


> Welcome-- looking forward to being there in May -- great memories are formed at Kitty Hawk.


Thank you all for the "welcomes!" I hope you enjoy your stay on the beautiful OBX in May


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource. Good luck with your bees.


----------

